# Whats cooking for Thanksgiving?



## salt and pepper (Nov 20, 2011)

Turkey , mashed/w/garlic ,gravy
onion pie
cheesecake/rasberry topping
stuffed shells/homemade tomato sauce/spinach/cheese
shrimp cocktail
onion soup
lime granita
Aspargraus/w/apricot-ginger
beer,wine 
stuffing

I just hope the two of us can handle it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2011)

Would be happy to pull up a chair, S&P!  Your menu sounds wonderful!


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 20, 2011)

So Dawg,
                Whats on your menu? I would like to come over and not have to cook!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2011)

I have no idea, we go to my BIL's.  Cornbread stuffing for sure, SIL is a Southerner.  And I bring escalloped corn.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 20, 2011)

Whoo-hoo.   I ususally bring Scalloped Corn.    I 've tried unsuccessfully to slip in different cranberry compotes over the years too,  but that side of the family only likes the canned jelly kind which is considered Ruined if the can marks are disturbed.  

My BIL called me last night and asked me to bring Green Beans.   After 30 some years of making corn casserole,  only at holiday time,  It is refreshing to be asked to bring something else.    

I am thinking of making whole baby green beans with a red wine vinegar,  olive oil dijon,  garlic,  and fresh snipped rosemary - sauce.    Maybe a little lemon juice and some small onion ring slices mixed in.  Let this marinate.    

I won't call it a Salad, even though the sauce suspiciously resembles  3 bean salad minus 2 beans.    Serve it at room temperature and I get points for freeing up oven space too.   

Fred


----------



## pacanis (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll better know the answer to this question, Thursday.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Nov 20, 2011)

At my parents house there is Turkey, Stuffing, cranberries, corn caserole, green bean caserole, mashed taters, sweet potatoes.

And I bring the Brussel Sprouts with candied walnuts and pomegranite


----------

